# Useful Links for RNS-E Fitting.



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

I recently fitted an RNS-E unit, purchased from Rob O'Kane (robokn on here), and pulled together a huge amount of knowledge from here, other forums and trade websites, which any of you guys considering this mod might find useful, so I have listed all the links I saved here:

http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=349

http://www.satnavi.com/audi.php

http://www.vwcruise.com/Audi-VW-Sat-Nav-Repair-service.html

http://www.audinav.co.uk/audi.html

http://audiforum.us/threads/converting-symphony-ii-antenna-system-for-use-with-rns-e.5662/

http://www.audiforum.ca/showthread.php?t=67572

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis17/Retrofitting an Audi A4 RNS-E.pdf

http://www.nushield.com/?source=worldgen&gclid=CKL1o8Wz3a8CFYsntAodRj-HAA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PC5-132-Ford-Mondeo-Stereo-Release/dp/B004Z7IW3Q/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ce_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Platinum-17...TF8&coliid=I3MSGARRZPQM01&colid=3DZH7E47J6RH0

http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/accessories-radio-removal-keys/

http://audiretrofit.quinlivan.net/rnseauxin

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/Micro-CAN.html

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=266229&hilit=disconnect+battery

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=262031

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=255227

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=262541

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208445

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=229985&p=2095809&hilit=rns#p2095809

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=229979&hilit=rns

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=212212&p=2028545&hilit=rnse+bose#p2028545

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=143020&hilit=rnse+retrofit

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/view...52&hilit=rnse+bose+bose+rnse+fitting#p1448452

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=239647&p=2131471&hilit=rnse+gps+aerial#p2131471

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208463

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=246642&hilit=radio

http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VCHU.html

http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VCMC.html

http://web.me.com/marcus.gilbert/Main/Workshop_Guide_-_SDS_on_TT_MK2.html

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=240247

Not sure about the ethics, or whatever, of posting links to other forums, but I'm sure someone will tell me if I've done anything wrong. Many thanks to Ian (grasmere on here) who helped me with the VCDS coding. It seems this is a bit of a lottery, depending on what was fitted to the car the RNS-E came from. You may have a lot of recoding, or none at all. Hopefully, if you haven't access to a VCDS lead, you will be able to find someone as generous as Ian in the last link listing members with VCDS.

Despite some dissing of the RNS-E unit, I have found it to be a very competant navigator, music player and phone interface. There is a significant improvement in sound quality and the integration with the car is complete and OEM.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

thanks Roger, some great links there, some nice bedtime reading


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in the KB?

Great work by the way!


----------



## dazzab30 (Oct 23, 2008)

Great links talk-torque. I am just working my way through them 

I have recently just fitted an RNS-E (Media) to my MY10 TT but haven't had it coded properly as I don't have access to VCDS. I am not sure whether I need to yet but I do have a couple of issues with it.

Firstly, It doesn't power on / off with the ignition. If I pull the key out of the ignition the RNS-E will just stay on and I manually have to turn it off. I am bit concerned too as I think I can hear the fan in the back of it still working even when the key is out.

Secondly, If I press the car button I don't really get anything other than software version. Should I get more stuff when pressing this button.

It all seems to work great and the navigation directions show up on the DIS. I don't have BOSE so I am not too concerned about that either.

Do you think getting it coded properly will sort out the issues above?


----------



## a6user (May 21, 2015)

I just received my 2015 rns-e sat nav dvd from http://www.audinav.co.uk and works great. Fast delivery too.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

"I just received my 2015 rns-e sat nav dvd from http://www.audinav.co.uk and works great. Fast delivery too."

How much did it cost?


----------



## a6user (May 21, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> "I just received my 2015 rns-e sat nav dvd from http://www.audinav.co.uk and works great. Fast delivery too."
> 
> How much did it cost?


29.99 with free delivery


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cheaper from Aoon_M on here

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## icon5585 (Jul 3, 2019)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I've read a number of posts that refer to Mark's RNS-e retrofit PDF, but all of the links I've found don't work. Does anybody have a working link to the PDF? Thanks in advance


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

To which PDF do you refer to specifically?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I think he's looking for this one. "Mark's RNS-e retrofit PDF". Unfortunately, the link seems to be dead.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis ... 0RNS-E.pdf

Links come and go all the time, and if you click through the list above (which was originally posted in 2012) you'll find many of the links no longer exist.

This is why if anyone finds a PDF that's worth anything, they should download it and then upload it here. At least once a PDF file is uploaded here, it's safe.


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Then it's more than likely this one, at least it's the same author.

http://docplayer.net/37284450-Retrofitt ... di-tt.html

But it is for retrofitting an A4 unit into a TT, not sure if that's what the OP is after.....?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

And now it's uploaded as a 2-part PDF. 









View attachment RETROFITTING AN A4 RNS-E INTO THE MK2 AUDI TT - PART 1.pdf

View attachment RETROFITTING AN A4 RNS-E INTO THE MK2 AUDI TT - PART 2.pdf


----------



## icon5585 (Jul 3, 2019)

MarkyMark66 said:


> Then it's more than likely this one, at least it's the same author.
> 
> http://docplayer.net/37284450-Retrofitt ... di-tt.html
> 
> But it is for retrofitting an A4 unit into a TT, not sure if that's what the OP is after.....?


Thanks for posting, I was just looking for the regular Mk2 TT RNs-e retrofit guide, no A4's here


----------



## icon5585 (Jul 3, 2019)

icon5585 said:


> MarkyMark66 said:
> 
> 
> > Then it's more than likely this one, at least it's the same author.
> ...


Anybody have a PDF copy for the straight TT retrofit? Email works


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

icon5585 said:


> icon5585 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkyMark66 said:
> ...


Part 2 Chapter 8 contains everything you need to know for a straight retrofit.
Just ignore all the first part.


----------



## icon5585 (Jul 3, 2019)

> Part 2 Chapter 8 contains everything you need to know for a straight retrofit.
> Just ignore all the first part.


Ahhhh! Thank you kindly


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Good link for anyone with a possible antenna issue for the Coupe -

https://www.vag-navisystems.com/infocen ... io-26?en=1

In case the link is broken or the site is no longer available -

On some Audi vehicles very common failures may occur when installing the Audi Navigation Plus RNS-E or BNS 5.0 systems:

00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier
007 - Short to Ground









We explain why this happens:

In Audi vehicles from week 22/2004 the radio models "Chorus , Concert and Symphony" are equipped with a second antenna connection "phase diversity", in this way the radio selects the corresponding antenna in case of loss of signal.

From week 45/2006 the generation of Radios II+ (2din) is introduced. They have two internal tuners for signal reception with "phase diversity" and works the same way as the previous generation.

The RNS-E and BNS 5.0 navigation systems uses an external antenna selection module with the "switching diversity" system. The "switching diversity" system it's along with the "phase diversity" system the second method to reduce disturbances in signal reception.

Thereby to operate with this two systems: "switching diversity" and "phase diversity" it's required at least two antennas with amplifier and a radio with two internal tuners. So if the received signal suffers some disturbance, both rear signals to the radio tuners will be digitized and separated, so that interference signals are suppressed for the most part.

If the signal is not disturbed, the radio continuously compares which of the two antennas receives the strongest signal. The second tuner scans in the background the frequency band in order to find better signal reception frequencies for the current station. If there is a better signal this second tuner will starts to receive the antenna signal and the other tuner pass to background.

In the case of the RNS-E or the BNS 5.0 this whole work is performed by an external module.

Operation scheme of the systems:

Once the operation of the systems it's understood, we will solve this faults:

The following examples are for the Audi A3 (8P). In other vehicle models teh position may change, the modules to use, the products references, and/or the installation wires.

Location of the antenna amplifiers:

Main antenna module (selection)
Left antenna amplifier
Roof antenna (GSM/GPS/RC)
Right antenna amplifier

The modules to replace in this case will be the num. 1 (Main antenna module) and the num. 2 (Left antenna amplifier).









Steps for replacing the Main antenna module and the Left antenna amplifier:
The first step is to remove the plastics and upholstery of the tailgate.
Once removed, will identify the Left antenna amplifier (num. 2)









This amplifier must be replaced, and the antenna cable of the brown Fakra connector redirected to the main antenna module (selection) (num. 1)

For this we will use the wiring of the following image:









Then, it will be necessary to replace the Left antenna amplifier (image 2) by the corresponding amplifier for the vehicle, without the antenna Fakra connector, amplifier bottom of the following image:









Using the prepared wiring as shown in the image 3, it will be necessary to connect the various connectors of the amplifier without Fakra, as shown in the following image:









Then we will replace the main antenna module (selection)









For this it will be necessary to disconnect all the connectors of the main antenna module, and its fixing screws.

In the following image shown that the new main antenna module at the top of the image, incorporates a new Fakra antenna connector, brown/mustard color.









This new module, also incorporates the connector for signals from the left amplifier connected to the windscreen.









The last step is to place the new main antenna module (selection) in its proper location, connect the remainig wires of the prepared wiring (image 3) to the new module, and the connectors previously disconnected of the previous main antenna module.

Test the system, clear faults (if any) and close the upholstery/plastics of the tailgate.In this way and following all these steps we have solved the problem of radio reception.You can adquire all the components of this retrofit kit by clicking the following link:

Retrofit kit - Antenna amplifiers with wiring for Audi RNS-E (Radio reception failure)


----------

